# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  Download Oppo USB Drivers

## mohamed73

Oppo USB Drivers allows you to connect your Oppo Smartphone and Tablets to the computer without the need of any software.It  helps users to easily connect your smartphone to the computer and  transfer data between the Smartphone and computer. Here, on this page we  have managed to share the Official Oppo USB Drivers from all the Oppo  Smartphone and Tablets. *Oppo A31 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo A31
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo A33 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo A33
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo A37 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo A37
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo A37F USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo A37F
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo A53 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo A53
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo A59 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo A59
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo A66 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo A66
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo F1 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo F1
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo F1 Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo F1 Plus
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo F1s USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo F1s
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Find USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Find
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Find 5 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Find 5
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Find 5 Mini USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Find 5 Mini
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Find 7 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Find 7
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Find 7a USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Find 7a
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Joy 3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Joy 3
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Joy Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Joy Plus
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Mirror 3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Mirror 3
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Mirror 5 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Mirror 5
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Mirror 5s USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Mirror 5s
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo N1 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo N1
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo N1 mini USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo N1 mini
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo N3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo N3
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Neo USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Neo
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Neo 3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Neo 3
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Neo 5 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Neo 5
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Neo 5 (2015) USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Neo 5 (2015)
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Neo 5s USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Neo 5s
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo Neo 7 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo Neo 7
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R1 R829T USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R1 R829T
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R1S USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R1S
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R1x USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R1x
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R3
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R5 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R5
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R5s USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R5s
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R7 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R7
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R7 lite USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R7 lite
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R7 Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R7 Plus
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R7s USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R7s
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R9 Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R9 Plus
Driver Type: General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R9S USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R9S
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R9S Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R9S Plus
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R601 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R601
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R811 Real USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R811 Real
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R815T Clover USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R815T Clover
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R817 Real USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R817 Real
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R819 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R819
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R821T Find Muse USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R821T Find Muse
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R1001 Joy USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R1001 Joy
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R1011 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R1011
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo R2001 Yoyo USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo R2001 Yoyo
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo T29 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo T29
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo U3 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo U3
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo U701 Ulike USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo U701 Ulike
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo U705T Ulike 2 USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo U705T Ulike 2
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Oppo U707T USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Oppo U707T
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Keep in Mind:* *[*]* The above drivers are officially provided by  Oppo Mobile Inc. If in case any of the above driver did not work for you  then you can complain to Oppo Mobile Inc Officially or complain us  using the comment box below. *[*] For Windows Computer Only*: With the help of above drivers you can easily connect your Oppo smartphone and tablets to the Windows computer only. *[*] Oppo Stock Firmware:* If you are looking for the original Stock Firmware then head over to the Oppo Stock Firmware Page. *[*] Request Driver:* If you are looking for any  specific driver that is not listed on this page then you can request it  through the comment box below (do not request driver from the contact  page or else it will be ignored).

----------


## mcho

مشكوووووووووووورييييييين

----------


## DRISSGSM1

MERCI

----------


## yzoon12

thanks a lote

----------


## mohaliy

متشكر علي حسن الضيافه

----------

